# Too dangerous to talk? Some cities explore 911 texting



## mariomike (11 Jul 2016)

When gunshots rang out at the Pulse nightclub in Orlando last month, patrons hid from the gunman and frantically texted relatives to call 911 because Orlando doesn’t have 911 texting.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/too-dangerous-to-talk-some-cities-explore-911-texting/2016/07/05/fb717dbc-426a-11e6-a76d-3550dba926ac_story.html
NEW YORK — With gunshots ringing out just feet away, Eddie Justice hid in a bathroom in the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Florida, and frantically texted his mother for help.

“Call police,” he wrote. “I’m gonna die.”

Moments later, he texted again: “Call them mommy. Now. He’s coming.”

Justice, who would later be confirmed among the 49 people killed in last month’s attack, was among several victims who texted relatives to call 911, fearing they would draw too much attention by making voice calls.

None of them could text 911 directly because Orlando is among the vast majority of U.S. cities that don’t have that capability. Amid a cluster of deadly mass shootings, police departments are exploring technology that would allow dispatchers to receive texts, photos and videos in real time.

See also,

City council to debate Norm Kelly's motion calling for 911 texting
http://www.680news.com/2016/07/11/city-council-to-debate-norm-kellys-motion-calling-for-911-texting/
( Councillor Norm ) Kelly has introduced a motion for 911 texting to be adopted in Toronto.
The motion cites the Orlando massacre as an example of a situation where 911 texting could have saved lives.


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Jul 2016)

This service: textwith911.ca is available in many Canadian locations. It is geared primarily to the speech and hearing impaired community, so it likely is not applicable in the above scenario. I understand that full 911 texting is on the horizon, but there are a number of issues to be fully sussed out.


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I understand that full 911 texting is on the horizon, but there are a number of issues to be fully sussed out.



It works for pizza and Uber. 

They say that by 2021 our emergency services will find you every time on your cell phone  ( 4 out of 5 times ).


----------



## mariomike (7 Oct 2016)

North Dakota rolls out text to 9-1-1 feature. Toronto? Nothing.
http://www.jamestownsun.com/news/state/4131427-north-dakota-rolls-out-text-911-feature-minnesota-not-yet-there


----------

